# kernel panic after xen install -- iommu for PVH hardware domain



## zongktu (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello Folks:

Trying to get xen going on version 11:

getting kernel panic after install: 
---------------------------------------------- 
Panic on CPU 0: 
Couldn't enable IOMMU and iommu=required/force 
---------------------------------------------- 

Followed the steps from:
http://www.ch.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-host-xen.html

but added: iommu=force to xen_cmdline in /boot/loader.conf

Any ideas ?? -- Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2017)

Your hardware most likely doesn't support it.


----------

